# Ramadan Kareem



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ramadan Kareem to all our Muslim friends, may this be a peaceful month for Egypt.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ramadan Kareem from me too 

and Allah Akram to you Maiden

(by the way are you coming to BCA??)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No, not coming, I have a poorly kitten..need to go back to the vet again tonight,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Bring the kitten with you - we are having a BBQ :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Bring the kitten with you - we are having a BBQ :eyebrows:




think your sicker than the cat


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah you are right - not much meat on a kitten ;-)


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Ramadan kareem to all of our Muslim friends.

May God reward your fast and hear your prayers in this Holy month, and may the spirit of Ramadan shine in your hearts forever.

God bless you.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Ramadan Kareem from me too to all our muslim members and their friends and families.


----------

